# Curious about soap suds



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

One thing about working in a shelter, you never lack for company! Today while I was washing out litterboxes, I reached for the soap, and felt something small, round and fuzzy. I turned around and there was a little black kitten with suds on her head! She shook her head and watched the bubbles float through the air!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Has anyone played with their kittens with bubbles? Seems like she was helping herself.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Soap Suds will give them the runs in large amounts. I don't know how much they'd have to eat though.

When I wash dishes by hand (rarely happens) I always blow some bubbles off my fingers for the cats. Neelix experienced this for the first time a few days ago and he went BONKERS. He was having a blast chasing them all over the kitchen floor.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I can just see Neelix doing this!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

They sell catnip infused bubbles in a bottle (like the blowing bubbles for kids). I think i'll check Petco. Tonight for them.

He started showing interest in catnip last week. He had his first hit, so I think he'll doubly enjoy the bubbles.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! MowMow, You're contributing to the delinquency of a Minor!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes! When they are all nipped up they are way more pliable. It makes my life easier. 

That's why there is a constant supply available to them. In fact, I'd have them all with a little wheelie IV of it, if I could.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I just gotta ask! Have you tried the catnip bubble blower yet?!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Haven't found one locally yet. I'll try the mom and pop store next week. I'm disappointed petco didn't have it.

I bought one AGES ago and Book was terrified of the bubbles.... MowMow just wasn't interested in them. I don't remember tossing it but I can't find it....


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, is Neelix already affected by catnip? I don't recall how old he is, but I don't think G was affected much until about 6 months in age. Maya just eats them. I'm curious about the bubbles, too! If it's a hit with your fuzzies, I may also have to try it out! My kitties are getting lazy!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I buy catnip bubbles as part of the Christmas stocking gifts for Lulu and both mine love chasing them. They don't break in the same way soap ones do. They are a bit sticky so be careful where you play.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, cool! Thank you, Jenny bf! Next trip to the pet store, I'll look around for some. Thanks for the warning about sticky soap!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

TabbCatt said:


> Wow, is Neelix already affected by catnip? I don't recall how old he is, but I don't think G was affected much until about 6 months in age. Maya just eats them. I'm curious about the bubbles, too! If it's a hit with your fuzzies, I may also have to try it out! My kitties are getting lazy!


It started to attract him a little over 5 months old.

Book took longer, he was a little over 6 months before he noticed it.


----------



## Arvada (Aug 25, 2014)

I bought the catnip bubbles for Truth, thinking that since she loves catnip, she would love the bubbles. I was wrong. I let her sniff at the wand and then gently blew a bubble. The second it left the wand and began floating away, she ran in terror. I have no idea why it freaked her out like that, but I never tried again. It was funny watching her panicked scurry, like a cartoon or something, but I don't want to torment her. Goofy animal. Lol

Perhaps I will get them again some day for Storm and SoCo. They are a lot more playful, and brave than Truth.


----------

